# SALT LAKE CITY, UTAH



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone.

This thread is a sample of what is Salt Lake City.

Enjoy it!


Salt Lake City skyline by sphansen47, on Flickr


IMGP0109 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


Spires of Temple Square by Bachspics, on Flickr


This is a Sandy Train by nateOne, on Flickr


_MG_2806 by PeteStott, on Flickr


Organ in Mormon Conference Center in Salt Lake City by Sushkins, on Flickr


Summer Storm Rolling in at Dusk by lemonjenny, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Marmalade (West Capitol Hill) by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: OC Tanner Downtown Flagship Jewelry Store by sphansen47, on Flickr


"Sunday Afternoon" - 142/365 by Nelson_Vargas, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Pierpont Ave by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: White Chapel on Capitol Hill by sphansen47, on Flickr


grand american hotel and salt lake library crop by houstonryan, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Capitol Hill by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: LDS Conference Center by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Typical East Bench Houses by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Capitol Hill by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Temple Square by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Avenues by sphansen47, on Flickr


Bitterbrush-Oak view of Salt Lake City by Tony Frates, on Flickr


IMGP0023 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


Salt Lake Temple Couple by tmac97slc, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: South Temple St. by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown Metro Condos by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown Metro Condos by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City, The pretty Great State. by jeffwhimpey, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown 2nd & 2nd by sphansen47, on Flickr


salt lake city stormy clouds in may tower above by houstonryan, on Flickr


SLC Buildings-3 by jovanni83, on Flickr


SLC Buildings-1 by jovanni83, on Flickr


Library Square-11 by jovanni83, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Union Pacific Depot by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown Main Street by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown by sphansen47, on Flickr


IMGP0008 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


IMGP0027 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Capitol Building by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt lake county building may 2011 panorama stitch resized by houstonryan, on Flickr


Viking bicycle gang by anthonylagoon, on Flickr


Sunset Salt Lake by Bring Back Words, on Flickr


Horton Tank by South Salt Lake City Focus, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Downtown by sphansen47, on Flickr


Salt Lake City: Intermodel Hub by sphansen47, on Flickr


Untitled by mateoutah, on Flickr


IMGP0087 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


Utah Railway train near downtown by Dornoff Photography, on Flickr


downtown salt lake panorama from road above temple 2 by houstonryan, on Flickr


TRAX train at Temple Square Station by Dornoff Photography, on Flickr


University train leaving Stadium Station by Dornoff Photography, on Flickr


University Train at Stadium Station by Dornoff Photography, on Flickr


Dawn over the Utah State Captial by sphansen47, on Flickr


IMGP0028 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


IMGP0082 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


IMGP9718 by yyyzzz, on Flickr


Salt Lake Tabernacle by tmac97slc, on Flickr


capitol building down below april 2011 by houstonryan, on Flickr


Salt Lake City, Utah from above I-215 freeway, Holladay by Tony Frates, on Flickr


Oquirrh Mountains view from east benches Salt Lake County by Tony Frates, on Flickr


Salt Lake City, UT by kla4067, on Flickr


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow, it's very seldom that I see photos of this city.
it's not that big but beautiful
and the Mormon temple is really amazing.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow! 
Very impressive with the mountains in the background.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Truly awesome pics and thanks for sharing ! SL is an ideal place for travelling and dreaming ...


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you guys for your comments!
Some more else?


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I've always found Salt Lake City to be a charming city, and I love the mountains next to it. Some of your photos kind of look like they are of a toy city though, or one of those small city designs you see on display in museums or something lol.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice pictures of the city. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Great pics. I was in SLC 2 years ago, and liked it very much so it was nice to see it again in pictures. 
My fave one is this:


----------



## juan9463 (Jul 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice place to live, great photos.


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

a rich city


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mike_UT said:


> Thank you guys for your comments!
> Some more else?


Are house and condos cheap to rent? give me some examples

Is the city progressive?


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice city.


----------



## Sky_Caracas (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely place..


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful city


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

hellospank25 said:


> Are house and condos cheap to rent? give me some examples
> 
> Is the city progressive?


Yes.. you can find good prices at Downtown SLC, but the suburbs use to be more expensive.

Some examples:
http://www.coveyapartments.com/Apartments/module/printable_brochure/property[id]/13/

http://www.isyourhome.com/palladio-apartments

http://www.apartments.com/Utah/Salt-Lake-City/Downtown

Are you planning to move to SLC?


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

one nice mid-size city with great landmarks
like the Mormon temple and the Capitol buildings.
Also, great location and great city planning.


----------



## vancerfan10 (Apr 16, 2011)

everywhere is clean.It is very natural life.


----------

